# Betty & Ted in their new Equafleeces..



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh look! Bless them with their poses for the camera! How on earth did you manage that!?
Gorgeous


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Awh brilliant. They really compilment eachother. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

They are far too cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!
So adorable posing for the camera!
I wish I could come for a cuddle!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Awwww! They look gorgeous!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Whit woo, they look proper smashing and ready for the winter xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice on Colin. They do look lovely in their new coats. How did you manage to get them to sit still long enough to take the photo hoto:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh my they look gorgeous! Can I also say Betty just looks like a Betty, she really suits her name. Proper little Lady!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

They are gorgeous ... Ted looks a little bigger! x


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Looking good Betty and Ted!! They are fab coats


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

They are so cute!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Nice on Colin. They do look lovely in their new coats. How did you manage to get them to sit still long enough to take the photo hoto:


The obedience training must be paying off...well that and a little bribery


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

They are both gorgeous! Can't believe I've not met Ted yet!! X


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Fantastic photo  
They really do look like they're posing for the camera!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

It's like something off Britain's Next Top Model. Gorgeous!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aaaahhh they look fantastic 

Now as you know I always love looking at Betty... She's Molly's idol ...HOWEVER... I can't take my eyes off Ted!! He looks great... Love his 'hair do' and that blue colour suits him perfectly...he's a real little dude ...

They really are a model pair ..

xxx

Ps Molly's came the other day ... However it's not proving quite as successful ... Noone likes her in it!!!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

They look great Colin, Ted is getting big!

Ian


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Colin Betty's coat (as in her fur) is gorgeous!! Do you groom yourself? Ha ha, not do you keep yourself clean... you know what I mean! (Fits of giggles... think I need to get out more...) If you take her to a groomer, what do you tell them? Sorry if you've covered this elsewhere! Thanks! Also echo what everyone else has said above!


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

They look fab, I'm tempted to get one for Ollie. 👍


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lozzie said:


> Colin Betty's coat (as in her fur) is gorgeous!! Do you groom yourself? Ha ha, not do you keep yourself clean... you know what I mean! (Fits of giggles... think I need to get out more...) If you take her to a groomer, what do you tell them? Sorry if you've covered this elsewhere! Thanks! Also echo what everyone else has said above!



Yes I groom her ( and myself for that matter Ha Ha)...I did a one day grooming course to learn the basics. I have seen too many scalpings to trust a groomer!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Aaaahhh they look fantastic
> 
> Now as you know I always love looking at Betty... She's Molly's idol ...HOWEVER... I can't take my eyes off Ted!! He looks great... Love his 'hair do' and that blue colour suits him perfectly...he's a real little dude ...
> 
> ...


Thanks Mairi

I actually real love the fact that they are so different..... I can't believe no one likes Molly in her fleece...I'm sure she would look just as adorable as ever in a bin bag!!! Ted fleece is actually purple but doesn't show well on the photo...it's actually a bit snug on him so Betty will be getting that one too...oh well more expense!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JulesB said:


> They are both gorgeous! Can't believe I've not met Ted yet!! X


Yes Julie you have been AWOL from our walks for too long...but know you have been busy!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

RubyCockapoo said:


> They look great Colin, Ted is getting big!
> 
> Ian


Yes at this rate Ted will end up the size of a small pony


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah they look great together, which reminds me I must order one of those for Honey. Funnily enough Biscuit already has a red one (looks like a sausage dog...ha ha!) and I was thinking of getting Honey a purple one too, so we'll have matching pairs! x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Ah they look great together, which reminds me I must order one of those for Honey. Funnily enough Biscuit already has a red one (looks like a sausage dog...ha ha!) and I was thinking of getting Honey a purple one too, so we'll have matching pairs! x


We obviously both have great taste


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Lovely pics Colin - does it take long to get them into the fleeces. I brought Mitzi a coat from pets at home but it doesnt fit as snuggle as the ones you have. Mitzi still goes into a submissive position so the coat gets caked in mud!


----------



## Spencer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks to Colin I ordered my equafleece yesterday morning (size 18/22") and I received it in today's post we took nelly out for a walk in it tonight :rain: and it worked a treat I thought it was brilliant. Also fits her perfect! Thanks Colin!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

tosh said:


> Lovely pics Colin - does it take long to get them into the fleeces. I brought Mitzi a coat from pets at home but it doesnt fit as snuggle as the ones you have. Mitzi still goes into a submissive position so the coat gets caked in mud!


Less than thirty seconds once you get used to it....it's one if the things I like about it...no messing with zips of buckles.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

What gorgeous poos you have.

Love the fluffy legs, let's get them dirty


----------



## mary181 (Aug 1, 2012)

Lovely!Really made me smile.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

Order placed! 😝

I think Colin should get a discount off his next order! 👍


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

They look brilliant!! Are they the jumpers?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

glitzydebs said:


> They look brilliant!! Are they the jumpers?


Mine are the dog suits as they have back legs and cover a bit more of the tummy. I bought size 18 / 20" but Betty is very small( 7.8kgs)... Not sure how big Puscha is but would imagine you would need a size 22 or 24 ". There is a sizing video on their website.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Colin your two look just gorgeous! Definitely would win Britain's Next Top Cockapoo!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Yesterday morning the weather was pretty vile first thing, so Kiki got to wear her new fleece dog suit...
I am seriously not a pink person... but it is brilliant because it means I can see her in the dark! 
It kept her tummy lovely and dry and although it was pretty mud splattered it washed and dried well...
This morning when she had it on she rolled in something vile.
Minus point her suit stank - plus point it just went in the wash and Kiki was clean and didn't need a bath!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Marzi said:


> Yesterday morning the weather was pretty vile first thing, so Kiki got to wear her new fleece dog suit...
> I am seriously not a pink person... but it is brilliant because it means I can see her in the dark!
> It kept her tummy lovely and dry and although it was pretty mud splattered it washed and dried well...
> This morning when she had it on she rolled in something vile.
> Minus point her suit stank - plus point it just went in the wash and Kiki was clean and didn't need a bath!


Oh she looks so cute!!!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Waaah! I'm late catching up, Ted is so big! or at least compared to Little Betty  

SO CUTE!!!


----------

